# New Pens



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

here is a picture of the new pens we built on Saturday - up, it took 3 of us just one day 










I'll post another pic of the goats in them, soon


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

the wired-up one is for my little Houdini, whose jumping record is now 4'8" - if she jumps out of THIS one - which is over 6ft - she deserves to be out :roll:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Those look great!!!! I wish mine looked that good.


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow! Those look great!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Jealousy is seeping out...........


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice, now where did you take the picture from? The roof or ladder? We have a Houdini too she doesn't jump she goes though, under and opens gates. Thank god she attached to our lazies doe so she never goes far. She gets out then screams because she can't get to her buddy. :roll: Don't know why she can get out but not back in. Shelly


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

taking it from the loft in the barn - the roof is a good twice the height of the uprights on the pens - if not more  - tons of wasted space! I can climb on top of round bales in the loft and still not hit the roof.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow that is tall and you are much braver then me. I don't like heights. Shelly


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

those are impressive!! and built so fast!!! glad i'm half irish....maybe something will rub off onto me............ 
the above the pen stabilization is a great idea...could be just the trick i need to keep my temporary pen where it is without a post. very nice. i hope your little houdini is happy. is she trying to get to other goats, or does she just like to jump???


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

nah she just likes to escape. 

by the way, I fell off the loft once. At that point there were tons of metal gates set up underneath. 

I threw down a bale of hay and simply toppled after it. I have NO idea how I fell - I just found myself sailing through the air. My whole life flashed before my eyes, kind of thing. I landed half on a gate half off it - managed to stop myself with my hands - and twisted my ankle under the gate. But I got off VERY lightly!!!

I do not like heights, I get vertigo simply standing on a wall - my dad took that photo. I refuse to go near the edge of the loft any more ! I just can't cope with it.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Neat! I wish my barn was like that.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

wow thats awaome looking


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i have almost done that with the hay---there is a lot of momentum when one tosses a bale, and it is easy to follow. so glad you weren't hurt badly. i guess my closest call came when the hay hook was hookedin the bale and i was holding it and almost went with both. my son says i am to keep my cell on me at all times while working my little farm. hmmmmmmm, hate to have one's offspring be right........ :-0


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That does look so organized and orderly. Nice job- they will really enjoy it this winter.
ow to the mangers work? I can't tell whether the goats eat from the top as
I can't really gage the size of the stalls. The slats look too close together to be eaten through. 
And be careful. Who will hug on the goats if you hurt yourself.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

to give you a good idea of the size of the pens etc, there's a good inch and a half between slats  each slat is 2 inches wide. in the picture it looks as though the gap is smaller, but that's just the angle of the shot. The length of 2 pens is a full 15 feet - each pen is 7.5 ft by 7.5 ft. 

And re the cellphone thing - I DIDNT have my cellphone on me, so I had to hobble all the way back to the house with a twisted ankle :roll:


----------



## nina.doria (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow. they look great!! Nicely done.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY nice looking pens!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are nice sized pens. I have a doe stall that is a 10 x 12 and I put a kidding stall in there also so it became smaller but they have access to that part too. Then beside that stall I have a stall that is probably 2 1/2 x 10 for my cousins show wethers her wether is small but that stall will house 5 full grown goats easily.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

what IS considered a 'good sized stall'?? i have the option of putting my goats in a 5' X 14' stall rather than a 7' X 14' stall......the current seeming to be a great size for them. wondering if the loss of room is a critical amount. they have free access all day to a 40' X80'+ paddock, and a 1 1/2 acre pasture. at night, right now, i still let them have access to the paddock at night. (this all with their guardian donkeys). if/when i hear coyotes, i will confine them then to the stall. the fence (new installed--finally--i am so excited!!!!!!!!) is 4' sheep wire everywhere. there is room to put an electric wire if i get worried about predators jumping it.

so, can i use the smaller stall at night?? or should i keep them in the somewhat larger, which is working great? i have six mini goats. advantage to switching is that i could have donks and goats in one area, with donks having the outside edge of the stall. (predator wise)


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

depends how many of them there are. they say that they should have at least 1.5m^2 per goat. If they're fullsize goats, that is.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

They look REALLY nice!


----------

